# NO CHANCE.



## Danny McG (Oct 14, 2019)

*








						Scientists Think Cockroach Milk Could Be The Next Superfood, And We Wish We Were Kidding
					

An international team of scientists sequenced a protein crystal located in the midgut of cockroaches in 2016. The reason?




					www.google.co.uk
				



*


----------



## Elckerlyc (Oct 14, 2019)

Stop squirming, open your mouth and just swallow. It's good for you!

It reminds me of when I was young and we kids had to swallow 1 spoonful of cod liver oil every evening after dinner. From October till March....


----------



## -K2- (Oct 15, 2019)

Got milk?

K2


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Oct 15, 2019)

A little air brushing wouldn't hurt. Take the head off. Remove the two lower parts of the forelegs, color in the two roundish objects as eyes, add some eyebrows and change the remaining upper third section of the foreleg into a sideways beak, and it will look just fine. And now for something entirely different...sequencing the genes of Soylent Green.


----------



## -K2- (Oct 15, 2019)

*Cockroach?!*





K2


----------



## Alex The G and T (Oct 16, 2019)

And I was still gagging on the concept of soy milk....


----------



## Pemry Janes (Oct 16, 2019)

Anybody else seen Snowpiercer? I got reminded of a scene in that one.


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Oct 16, 2019)

I've eaten mealworms and waxworms (which, as cooked, were pretty tasty) and crickets (which didn't taste like much, other than crunchy). So this is really not such a stretch.

In case you're wondering, I ate all these at the cafe of the Insectarium in New Orleans. But if I could find them commercially around here, I'd probably cook mealworms or waxworms at home. Now, getting my family to eat them would be another matter...


----------



## MikeAnderson (Oct 17, 2019)

I'm getting in on this. All I have to do is visit my old apartment in Georgia, I've got a dairy farm.


----------



## Toby Frost (Oct 17, 2019)

We're going to need some teeny milking sheds, or some really big cockroaches. I suggest the former.


----------



## MikeAnderson (Oct 17, 2019)

Yup. At the very least, if you can't get milk, you can always farm them for more experience points.


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Oct 17, 2019)

Toby Frost said:


> or some really big cockroaches


That reminds me of H G Wells, Food Of The Gods. Why stop at cockroaches. so easy to feed, they can graze at the garbage dump. All kinds of giant bugs to make anything with the slogan, It's All Natural!


----------



## RJM Corbet (Oct 23, 2019)

dannymcg said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw a guy at school eat a cockroach once. As a bet. He put it between two slices of bread (with butter) and ate it. Alive.


----------



## -K2- (Oct 23, 2019)

RJM Corbet said:


> I saw a guy at school eat a cockroach once. As a bet. He put it between two slices of bread (with butter) and ate it. Alive.



What are you saying? Because he ate a cockroach at school, he didn't need to buy milk?






*Cockroach... The ALL-inclusive super-food for YOUR good health!*
Brought to you by the National Cockroach Dairy Farmers Association ~ Cockroach Milkers Union Endorsed

K2


----------



## Toby Frost (Oct 24, 2019)

I'm just looking forward to hearing cockroach milking being introduced on BBC Radio's rural soap opera, _The Archers_.

"Aaarh, how goes it, Eddie?"
"Not so well. It's these 'ere cockroches. First I lost me milking tweezers, then I trod on half me herd."


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 26, 2019)

Good grief no !


----------

